# Yard Sale find - Montgomery Ward muscle bike - Any info?



## Lonestar (Mar 27, 2022)

I picked this up on the cheap at a Yard Sale yesterday. I didn't have much luck matching it to anything from a few Google searches.
Are there any of you Muscle Bike guys out there that can help?



































My guess was late 60's. The Sturmey Archer rear hub is stamped 69 & has the oil port. I bought from the original owner who said he doesn't remember changing anything. He also said his triplet Grandsons are probably gonna be ticked he sold it! 😆
Any positive comments are most Welcome...
Thanks! 👍


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 27, 2022)

Also, what the heck is this tab-thing on the top tube?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 27, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Also, what the heck is this tab-thing on the top tube?
> 
> View attachment 1595796



Looks like a european model made for Monkey wards as it has 3 piece crank and the forks look euro. The nub is most likely for a shifter of some sort.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 27, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Looks like a european model made for Monkey wards as it has 3 piece crank and the forks look euro. The nub is most likely for a shifter of some sort.



Thanks Paul, I though Euro as well...I had a feeling that nub was for a shifter, but I have never owned a bike with a stick shifter so wasn't sure.


----------



## Freewheel Burning (Mar 27, 2022)

Probably had a shifter mounted there at one point in time.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 27, 2022)

Freewheel Burning said:


> Probably had a shifter mounted there at one point in time.



Thanks!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 27, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Thanks Paul, I though Euro as well...I had a feeling that nub was for a shifter, but I have never owned a bike with a stick shifter so wasn't sure.



The Schwinn ones I thought were threaded to accept shiffter. That seems to be just to hold something in place or is it threaded?


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 27, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> The Schwinn ones I thought were threaded to accept shiffter. That seems to be just to hold something in place or is it threaded?



No threads


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Mar 27, 2022)

Killer seat!! 😎  😎  😎

Worst aftermarket chain guard ever....🤮


----------



## StingrayRider (Mar 27, 2022)

I like it. Nice clean bike . Is that a 3 speed hub ? That would explain the nub on the frame for a shifter.


----------

